# NH TS6.110 Hydraulic Question



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

The tractor has two remote valves. I ran the tractor with NH H7230 discbine. Tractor seem to lift the discbine slower then what I believe it should even with the flow control valve adjustment fully clockwise. When I hooked up the baler and hoelscher accumulator and place the remote lever in detent it acts as though it is float position. Even when I have someone hold the lever above neutral and just before detent the accumulator push-over arm goes up slow and doesn’t return. There is no limiter screw to adjust the detent. My understanding of the hydraulic system is when in detent and the flow control valve is fully clockwise I should have constant flow of ~13 gmp of oil pressure. Tractor has less than 600 hours. Service tech says that I might have to replace the detent assembly at a cost of $935/valve. BTW problem is on both valves. Any thoughts?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm not familiar with your model but using my TS110 and TS135A as reference, I have four positions on the hydraulics: up=all the way back, center close, down=forward, and float= lock forward. (Of course up/down are dependent on how the hoses are hooked up.)

Unless some real hammer mechanic used it, I doubt that both valves would be bad.

Several things to check out. First, double check the owners manual that full clockwise allows more flow. My thinking is that full clockwise would limit flow. Second, from your description, it sounds like they are saying it is center open.

I'm just guessing here. Get an owner's manual and see what it has to say.

Ralph


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Ralph for your suggestions. I had the manual out while troubleshooting the accumulator and tractor. Manual does state to increase flow turn the flow control valve clockwise which it is. Earlier today when I had the rake hooked up to the tractor I ran the hydraulic lever through its positions. The lever positions: extend (up from neutral), traveling up to detent (locked, float position), retract (down from neutral). I tested the positions out with the rake hooked up. I thought if I wedged something underneath the lever to put it in the extend position that would give me constant flow. I’ll need to get a gauge to connect it to the supply side.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Fixed the problem. Yahoo! Wife and I spent half the day last Sunday to get the Hoelscher to work with NH tractor. After many hours with her in the tractor and me engaging the pushover and bed, we come to the realization that it ain’t gonna work. Called my farm equipment guy first thing Monday morning that I’ll be down Tuesday afternoon to pickup the Kuhn’s AE10 accumulator. Baled with it Wednesday. Wife asked why we didn’t get one these sooner. That’s how I fixed the problem.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Be very interested to hear about the new Kuhns design weatherman. Looks to be much shorter coupled, but steeper incline.

Regards, Mike


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

First time to own a Kuhns accumulator so I would have to compare with previous model. As far as comparing to the Hoelscher setup about the same. Drop in the pin and hook the belt on Kuhns accumulator versus attach hydraulic hoses on the Hoelscher. Check couple adjustments on the Hoelscher at the start of the year, no big deal after they are set. Right now have the growing pains of getting the paint wore off the Kuhns. Couple issues of gate not opening up, put some grease on couple contact points. Bales not sliding down, used corn oil metal surface to help it along.

Nothing wrong with using the Hoelscher except for the fact that it won't work with new tractor. Love the fact that the Kuhn is mechanical, no hydraulics or wires.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

weatherman said:


> Bales not sliding down, used corn oil metal surface to help it along.


Neighbor just bought a Kuhn AE15 bale on edge (like I have, he looked at mine first), seems it came with the graphite paint already on it (I did my own painting, his paint job is neater for some odd reason ). Kuhns web site shows new machines have a stainless steel deck on top side (at least the AE15 model that I looked at).

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I saw that SS upper decking on the Kuhns site. Great idea. So you have a AE Larry?

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Yes, starting on 3rd season. On edge has been my stacking method for years. With straw seems to be less mice/twine damage. Even more so with mice damage, using cheap dryer sheets
Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

weatherman said:


> First time to own a Kuhns accumulator so I would have to compare with previous model.Couple issues of gate not opening up, put some grease on couple contact points.
> 
> Bales not sliding down, used corn oil metal surface to help it along.
> 
> Love the fact that the Kuhn is mechanical, no hydraulics or wires.


weatherman, go to tractor supply and pick up a quart of graphite paint and cover the upper part of the sliding deck that is solid steel. I think it takes a few days for it to dry really well. This will end your sliding on new paint problem. It will slowly but eventually wear off, but by then you won't need it anymore.

Regards, Mike


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Mike for a great suggestion. I called Kuhns after I baled 425 bales to ask questions about some of the issues I had. They recommended a graphite paint too, Slip Plate, https://www.slipplate.com/product/slip-plate-no-1-dry-graphite-lubricant


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Is the graphite paint a one application solution or will it need to be reapplied over time?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is most likely a one time deal. It seems that as the graphite slowiy wears off, the original paint will also be worn and everything seems to slide well years later. It has been about 8 years since my original application. The bales will rocket down the sled after application and just a little bit of use.

I put some on my tail gate also where the tie bale turns.

The first graphite paint I bought was a aerosol Slip plate. It worked, but I soon found out it is much better to brush on. Went to TS and picked up a quart of graphite paint and painted it on....about eight years ago.

Regards, Mike


----------

